# Trying to load a plug-in (Iridient X Transformer)



## raybark (Aug 20, 2018)

I have downloaded the trial version of Iridient X Transformer into the Applications folder on my iMac OS 10.13.6 but the application is greyed out in the LR 6.9 Plug-in Manager. Is the IXT not compatible?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 20, 2018)

As far as I can see, this is not a Lightroom plugin. It's a separate application that can be used to convert Fuji raw files to DNG. Those DNG files are not raw files any more, they are linear RGB. Wether or not Lightroom can read them I can't tell, but you would have to import the DNG files into Lightroom after you have created them in Iridient X Transformer.


----------



## raybark (Aug 20, 2018)

See:  Iridient X Transformer – Getting it to work as a Lightroom plugin.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 21, 2018)

raybark said:


> See:  Iridient X Transformer – Getting it to work as a Lightroom plugin.


Have you actually read that page yourself? The author of that page calls it a 'plugin', but that is nonsense. He's using it as an *external editor*. Follow his instructions to do the same, don't try to load it as a plugin through the Plugin Manager, because it isn't a plugin.


----------



## raybark (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you for your comments. I asked the developer of Iridient if it could be used as a plug-in and this was the reply:
"Yes, all Iridient programs offer Lightroom plug-ins. See the Help documentation topic page "Working with Lightroom" for details on installation and use of the plug-in(s). The Help can be viewed by choosing "Iridient Developer (or Transformer) Help" from the Help menu."


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 21, 2018)

Why don't you just follow the instructions on the page you linked yourself? There is no fundamental difference between an edit plugin and an external editor anyway.


----------



## raybark (Aug 21, 2018)

I did and found the problem given in my opening question. Now that I have a positive reply from the developer I will try their support link.


----------



## GordW (Aug 22, 2018)

Iridient X-Transformer runs as a plug-in under Lightroom Classic CC 7.4, on my MacBook Pro running High Sierra (10.13.6), allowing me to process as a plug-in from LR. (See screen shot, below).  My guess is that it does not work with LR 6.9.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 22, 2018)

So how did you install it? As far as I can tell, it is an application, not a plugin. That means you cannot install it by using the plugin manager, as I explained to the OP. That doesn’t mean that the author can’t have used a different method to make the app behave like a plugin (I have seen that in other apps), but you still would not install it via the plugin manager in that case. Another possibility is that you must download a separate plugin, which sends the image to the app. Your screenshot suggests that approach.

I doubt that the problem is the Lightroom version however. I have seen very few problems with plugins that no longer work after the latest upgrade, and a simple plugin that just sends an image to an external app should not break.


----------



## raybark (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks GordW for your input and helpful screenshot. It's good to hear from someone who is using the application. I find the Iridient 'Help' menu useful and soon received this message: "*Lightroom Plug-in Installed."  *I am at the start of the learning curve but shouldn't have a problem with LR 6.9 since I gave this info to the Iridient Developer when enquiring about the plug-in. Am now proceeding with the trial version.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> As far as I can see, this is not a Lightroom plugin. It's a separate application that can be used to convert Fuji raw files to DNG. Those DNG files are not raw files any more, they are linear RGB. Wether or not Lightroom can read them I can't tell, but you would have to import the DNG files into Lightroom after you have created them in Iridient X Transformer.


In support of Johan,   this software is described here Iridient Digital - Iridient X-Transformer as a "utility," not a plug-in.  Further, the software is described as having, "Much of the core RAW processing, sharpening, noise reduction and lens corrections featured in this program are shared with Iridient Developer a more full-featured RAW processor that is available only for macOS."

As everyone knows, I'm not a developer, else I would not be asking questions about learning Lua, etc.  However, I do know that Lua is a scripting language that runs on both MacOS and Windows, whereas this software is MacOS only.  Nothing wrong with that, except that it isn't available to Windows users.

Phil Burton


----------



## raybark (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. Whether it's a true plug-in or not isn't a problem. When in LR I click "Plug-in Extras" then click "Edit Raw in Iridient Developer". So I agree that processing is not in LR. After completing the editing and processing, the image is imported back automatically into LR, stacked with the original Raw. My original post has been answered in finding that Iridient Developer is compatible with LR 6.9. Somehow semantics got in the way of a quick answer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 22, 2018)

No, something else did. You asked about installing it via the plugin manager, and I’m sure you found out by now that this is indeed not the way to do it. That’s because it’s an application, not a plugin, just like I said. Apparently this application installs its own plugin when you run it for the first time. Or you do that from a menu. At least that is what I now conclude from what you wrote. Perhaps the author should include a manual that explains this...


----------



## raybark (Aug 22, 2018)

The author includes a manual, which I am following. The lightroom plug-in was installed in LR automatically.  With respect to your LR experience, comments have been made on an application outside of your experience.


----------

